# I hate it when sellers end auctions early



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody else planning to break the bank on this one,  I hadn't decided how high I would go, but this is way up there on my list of dream bikes.  Sigh...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300748665363


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't really care for most of the Monark aluminum bikes save the hextube. Those 24" wheels just look odd. That said I did have it on my watch list because I wanted to see where it would end up. I don't like it either when people end auctions early and personally won't do it. Ebay has taken notice of this as well and in the near future if you end an auction early you will be assessed a fee. I think its a move in the right direction. I think they also need to institute a policy that if you do this more than three times in a 6 month period your account is suspended--that might get some attention and stop the folks who are merely using Ebay for free advertisement then making offline deals. Again, jus my 2c! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 31, 2012)

*ebay fix a problem?*

I kinda doubt if ebay will do anything that makes sence but maybe. I hate it when sellers do that but if everyone is waiting in the weeds to bid the likely hood of a pulled auction is there. make a good go early and they stay listed unless they are looking for an aprasal.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 31, 2012)

*Its not just the sellers fault.*

Its those ahole buyers that ask for a buy it now when there isnt one listed. That irritates the S!!T out of me! Why do these buyers feel they are inferior to the rest of us?!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 31, 2012)

*buyers*

I have bought stuff by working those deals. Its up to the sellers to stay firm with the auction. I send a question like this. I see you dont have a buy it now. If change your mind let me know because I am very interested. Seems pretty fare to me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2012)

I hate auctions that end early with stuff I am interested in...unless I am one of the protagonists.

If all sellers and dealers were to sign an agreement not to allow auction interuptus, I would sign up immediately, but since that will never happen and I have been on the losing end on so many, I have to ask because others will and I'll lose.

With ebay/paypal charges as they are, sellers are tempted more than ever and if there isn't sufficient early action, sellers get nervous and more willing to pull.
Bid early, bid often, or say your prayers.

This happens more and more with the best that the hobby has to offer, but any penalties by ebay would just be incorporated into the final number and not really a deterrent.

Also, I don't think these deals really are at less cost vs. an auction completion...most of the time at numerous offers come in and set price unofficially, but still appropriate.

Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 31, 2012)

*I rarely bid and win*

I dont like waiting til the end. i ussually get board of seeing or figuring that the whole world has seen it, do I REALLY want it?


----------



## vincev (Jul 31, 2012)

I have to admit,i hate when an auction ends early unless its ended for me.I have made offers to sellers and they have comeback with prices they would accept.Sometimes offering local pickup helps.Over the years I've been burnt a few times by other collectors so I dont feel bad making the offer. I found out years ago the old saying "money talks ,Bulls..t walks" is true. We all like to say we play by the rules but when you see that special something you really want the "nice guy" in us may lose out.


----------



## dunebike (Aug 6, 2012)

*Even worse*

Even worse is winning a complete bike for a good price and paying for it only to be refunded saying the bike is no longer available. The next week the bike was sold in pieces. Many auctions by same seller are ended early even with bids already made.


----------



## oskisan (Aug 6, 2012)

yup, I was dialed in on this one and knew probably 5 mins after he canceled it. Too bad as I know he would have made a lot more money on this auction had he let it go to the end. This bike came off ebay right when the prices were just started to escalate.

I guess we can be happy that we did save a lot of money? (sucks. I'd rather have the bike).  What else is on your dream list?

-Ken




bikewhorder said:


> Anybody else planning to break the bank on this one,  I hadn't decided how high I would go, but this is way up there on my list of dream bikes.  Sigh...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300748665363


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2012)

oskisan said:


> yup, I was dialed in on this one and knew probably 5 mins after he canceled it. Too bad as I know he would have made a lot more money on this auction had he let it go to the end. This bike came off ebay right when the prices were just started to escalate.
> -Ken




I was watching it intently as well and looking at the bid history in retrospect, 1200.00 was the top bid...don't know what is was in actuality, but the next highest was 1000.05, so somewhere slightly above that.
You are assuming that the seller lost money because it ended at the price it was at...how do you know the ending offer was not significantly higher and in line with numerous under the table offers?
You are also underestimating the power of cash without ebay fees and pick up vs. shipping.
This is why I don't look at Craig's List ads and non-ebay auctions (and don't get to excited about ebay auctions for top end product) outside of my domain because geography makes a hell of a difference.
Chris


----------



## oskisan (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess you're right.. I have no idea what others would have bid, I just know what I had set in ensnipe for this bike, and it was significantly above the $1200 mark.

You are also right about the power of cash and being able to pick the bike up instead of shipping.  Now I understand why guys are striking deals behind the scenes during these auctions... I'll keep this in mind when I am bidding on a bike (like this one) as it was one that I really wanted. Still, this really bummed me out!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2012)

A couple of years ago, an Elgin Bluebird came up in nearby Maryland that came at the right time for me financially and I was ready to make a hard run at it wondering if I would ever have such opportunity again.
Well, the auction ended early and it was gone before I had a chance at determining value/ownership in due course.
I voiced my discontent on the CABE much as you and others are have in this thread and I was surprised that many of the respondents took the seller's side which was a wake up call for me.
I was devasted and decided to never lose like that again...still have, although not always being much more saavy in how to play the game.

This is unfortunate, but the good stuff is more competitive and you have to adjust to be more successful or be defeated in playing within the rules.
A lot of folks in the hobby that I consider honest and upstanding will offer a BIN and I know cuz I am a seller as much as a buyer.

Keep your eyes open as you never know when another flocycle will appear!

Chris


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah Chris, I'm with you.....IMO,it's the people with no integrity for their respective hobby, i.e. bicycles, cars, motorcycles, etc.....it's about the almighty dollar.....and if somebody can squeeze an extra X amount of dollars out of something, they are going to do it, probably because they have put themselves in a bad financial situation due to poor choices, bad vocational choices,laziness, etc....."Yeah, I got an extry $120 from Haywood Jablome by ending the auction early,saves me from collecting cans to make the trailer payment this month,Beulah".... go ahead Chris, cut their throat before they cut yours, dude, I'm with you...


----------



## bike (Aug 6, 2012)

*Personally*



Springer Tom said:


> Yeah Chris, I'm with you.....IMO,it's the people with no integrity for their respective hobby, i.e. bicycles, cars, motorcycles, etc.....it's about the almighty dollar.....and if somebody can squeeze an extra X amount of dollars out of something, they are going to do it, probably because they have put themselves in a bad financial situation due to poor choices, bad vocational choices,laziness, etc....."Yeah, I got an extry $120 from Haywood Jablome by ending the auction early,saves me from collecting cans to make the trailer payment this month,Beulah".... go ahead Chris, cut their throat before they cut yours, dude, I'm with you...




I like to get as much as I can for something extra so I have the funds to buy, instead of bitch about the price, of the things I need


----------



## prewarkid (Aug 10, 2012)

*Bros before hoes.  *

Sellers don't always end auctions early because of the $$$$.  I some times end auctions early because I may have a friend that needs that specific part and believe me I'm selling it at a lot less and thats when they aren't  getting it for free.  I've been collecting for over 10 years now and made a circle of good friends and they will always have a priority over anyone else.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Normally when I have stuff to sell I post it here first for three days. After that I normally put it on Ebay and unless I make an error in the listing will not end an auction early. I know of at least one time where I could have made more money but I'd rather maintain the integrity of the auction and give everyone a fair chance rather than make a few extra dollars. V/r Shawn


----------

